
United Airlines' policy changes include paying bumped passengers up to $10,000 - sjcsjc
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-united-fixes-20170426-story.html
======
zkms
> United Airlines will offer up to $10,000 when a traveler voluntarily gives
> up a seat on an oversold flight

> Stop forcing passengers already seated to give up their seats, except for
> safety or security reasons.

It is extremely frustrating to see people keep conflating removal _from an
aircraft one has legitimately boarded_ and _denial of boarding_ , especially
given that there's a significant legal distinction between the two, both in
governing law and in contracts of carriage.

